# Cpt 76536



## prabha (Mar 8, 2011)

Can anyone please confirm me, whether we can code CPT 76536 along with 76942 for the below procedure as CPT 76536 is most often getting denied with 76942?

     Sonographic attention is targeted to the thyroid as follows:
       1. Well-defined relatively avascular complex cystic mass
       essentially replacing the right lobe measuring 4.2 x 3.0 x 3.7 cm
       with irregular soft tissue internal reticulations and innumerable
       punctate echogenicities suggestive for colloid. Superimposed
       microcalcification is less favored but not entirely excluded.  2.
       Fairly well-defined mildly vascular heterogeneously isoechoic
       nodule with a mild amount of coarse spongelike cystic change at
       the posterior mid to lower lobe measuring 9 x 6 x 7 mm.

       Under direct ultrasound guidance fine needle aspiration of the
       above-stated lesions was performed by the Doctor at the pathology
       service. A total of one pass through each of the above-stated
       lesions was obtained. Needle tip positioning within each focus is
       demonstrated.

       IMPRESSION:

       Ultrasound guidance provided for the above FNA procedure.


----------



## Rajebpt (Mar 8, 2011)

My thoughts
    If soft tissue ultrasound performed before the procedure states preliminary it is not codable.
  In case the real time ultrasound interprets only about the targeted nodule or interventional area to be performed it is not billable.
 is it understood?
    IN THIS CASE 76536 IS NOT BILLABLE


----------

